# Speck & Bluefish (Rudee Inlet VA), Mar 30, 2016



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

On Mar 30, 2016, I went to Rudee Inlet, VA. I hoped for the first puppy drum (small red fish) of the year . 

I caught no puppy drum. But I caught 3 small bluefish and 7 specks. I release 3 specks under 17" and kept 4 at 17", 18" 20" and 21".

My go-to lure, MirroLures 52MR21, for speck worked well again today.

The water temp was 58 F. Puppy drum will be there anytime from now on, I think.

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Great report. Nice to see the specs made it through the winter this time around.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Excellent. You have caught more specks in the past 2 weeks than a lot (if not most) of the local avid speck fishermen have caught all year. Your dedication pays off.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> Excellent. You have caught more specks in the past 2 weeks than a lot (if not most) of the local avid speck fishermen have caught all year. Your dedication pays off.


Thanks.
I still haven't caught this year's puppy. I think puppies will come in a few days, 2-3 weeks earlier than other years. 

Joe


----------

